# Hochflossenschmerle



## owl-andre (22. Apr. 2006)

Hallo,kennt diesen Fisch jemand?Habe schon bei Google gesucht aber nix.Frage nur,weil er bei uns im Raiffeisenmarkt als grosser Algenkiller angeboten wird für 17 Euro !


----------



## Thorsten (22. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Hochflossenschmerle*

....ein Fisch der ein "Algenkiller" sein soll, gibt es nicht.... Märchen


----------



## karsten. (22. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Hochflossenschmerle*

was hast Du denn für ein Google ? 

http://www.google.com/search?q=Hochflossenschmerle&hl=de&lr=&client=safari&rls=de-de&filter=0

es gibt bestimmt noch viele Zierfische die man in einen Gartenteich setzten könnte ! :?  

Fische als Algenkiller funktionieren nur :

wenn Du sie ausgehungert einsetzt ,
sich Vollfressen lasst,
und sie dann .....













totschlägst 

schönes WE


----------



## owl-andre (22. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Hochflossenschmerle*

Ich wollte es nur Berichten,wie schön sie bei uns angepriesen werden-als Algenkiller


----------



## karsten. (22. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Hochflossenschmerle*

Hallo
war auch nicht böse gemeint ! 
Algen(rasen)bekämpfung mit Fischen geht vielleicht im Aquarium
grundsätzlich kommt immer Algendünger hinten aus den Fischen raus !  

der "chinesischer-flossensauger" -Pseudogastromyzon cheni
ist ein typischer Aquarienfisch oder nur was für beheizte Teiche  

mit freundlichem Gruß
karsten


http://images.google.com/images?q=P...centage_served=*:100&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&tab=wi


----------



## jochen (22. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Hochflossenschmerle*

Hallo...

Neulich wurde mir in einen Zoofachgeschäft, eine __ Goldorfe als "schneller __ Goldfisch" angepriesen.    

Der Fisch der dir vorgestellt wurde kenn ich nur als Aquariumfisch.


----------



## owl-andre (22. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Hochflossenschmerle*

Für 17 Euro,haben die sich dann ja einen schönen nachträglichen Aprilscherz erlaubt,finde das Frech gegenüber Leuten die sich nicht so gut auskennen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Hochflossenschmerle*

Hallo owl-andre,

die Hochflossenschmerle ist trotz Namens keine Schmerle sondern eine Karpfenart (heißt Myxocyprinus asiaticus). Für den Gartenteich nicht geeignet, da keine Wassertemperaturen unter 12 Grad vertragend, wird über 60cm lang, wächst sehr schnell (Mastfisch in China), Allesfresser

MfG Frank


----------

